# Looking to Guest Blog for Another Roofing Contractor in Another State?



## QualityAtlantaRoofing

Hi Guys,

As you know marketing is very important to any business and so is networking. You put the two together and you have an awesome force on the internet. 

I am looking to guest blog post for another roofing contractor in another state besides Georgia. If you are interested in providing one as well that would be great but not necessary. 

The article would be over 500 words and industry related. It would be original content that is not not duplicated. We can use a content website that checks for plagiarism. 

Let me know if you are interested. 

Kurtis from Quality Atlanta Roofing


----------



## nmarshall603

QualityAtlantaRoofing said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> As you know marketing is very important to any business and so is networking. You put the two together and you have an awesome force on the internet.
> 
> I am looking to guest blog post for another roofing contractor in another state besides Georgia. If you are interested in providing one as well that would be great but not necessary.
> 
> The article would be over 500 words and industry related. It would be original content that is not not duplicated. We can use a content website that checks for plagiarism.
> 
> Let me know if you are interested.
> 
> Kurtis from Quality Atlanta Roofing


checkout my blog 
http://restoration303.blogspot.com


----------



## Chase NW Roofing

*I am intereste in Guest blogging exchange*

I am interested in guest blogging. I am from Washington state and have been blogging heavily for the last 9 months for Chase NW Roofing. We have many blogs listed on page 1 of Google and average around 50 hits on our blogs every day. I would be open to having you guest blog if we could do the same for you. 

Regards, 

Joshua Wilson
Operations Manager Chase Construction NW Inc-Roofing


----------



## MyMetroConstruction

Shooting you an e-mail, Joshua. Let's exchange posts! Here's our blog: http://www.mymetroconstruction.com/about/blog


----------



## dallasroofing

I am interested in posting my blog on anyone's roofing website.

PM me on here or send me an email: americanprideroofingco (at) gmail.com

Thanks


----------



## Chase NW Roofing

*Guest Blogging*

Thanks Metro for the chance to exchange blogs with you. I am looking forward to working with American Pride Roofing as well. If you guys know other roofers open to exchanging guest blogs I would appreciate their info and i will do the same for you as I run across them. :thumbup:

Joshua Wilson
Operations Manager 
Chase NW Roofing


----------



## Chase NW Roofing

Atlanta, 

Though you posted this message I dont think we have taken our conversation to the next level and actually exchanged a guest post. Feel free to reach out and email me at [email protected]


----------



## dallasroofing

Chase NW Roofing said:


> Atlanta,
> 
> Though you posted this message I dont think we have taken our conversation to the next level and actually exchanged a guest post. Feel free to reach out and email me at [email protected]


Yes - Atalanta please email me to americanprideroofingco (at) gmail.com


----------



## Chandlers Roofing

Would be interested in guest blogging. Joshua I sent you a message on Facebook the other day. http://www.chandlersroofing.com/Blog.aspx

--------------------------
Chandler's Roofing - Los Angeles and Orange County Roofs - Rain Gutters - Solar


----------



## kcroofing

Did you guys ever get a guest blog posting deal worked out? If so, feel free to post the link.


----------



## bluecorona

I work with several roofers that would be interested as well. We can reciprocate with the two dozen sites we have. PM me if you're interested.

Ben


----------



## Chase NW Roofing

I did exchange posts with some of the contractors above.


----------



## HartsRoofing

I would also be intrested in guest posting! let me know if I can help!


----------



## ExcelRoofing

This would be a great way to do some some content exchanging and link building between roofing companies. I'd be interesting in organizing/contributing to a guest blogging program. Seems like a great way to not only get fresh content for websites but the backlinks certainly help too.


----------



## Chase NW Roofing

Lets connect via email. Feel free to reach out to me at [email protected].


----------



## USARoofingContractors

That's a very good idea. Relevant backlinks carry a lot of weight and it will benefit all involved.

____________

Roofing Contractors


----------



## OldPro

I'd be interested in trading guest blog posts! PM me if you are still looking!

___________________ 
Fort Worth Roofing


----------



## CovingtonGARoofing

*Looking to build backlinks for my site*

Hey, I know this is an old thread, but I am interested in doing a guest blog to help build backlinks. I am a roofing company in Georgia. If anyone is interested, contact me via email at [email protected]

CovingtonGARoofing.com


----------



## WebRoofer

Great idea, I'd be open to writing something.


----------



## davidm

Guest blogging is huge. Anybody that is interested please PM


http://www.ah-contractinggroup.com/


----------



## warm stuff

Would definitely be interested in getting some guest blogs going. 

Kyle
www.warmquest.com


----------



## azroofing

Definitely interested. PM me

Josh
www.azroofingsystems.com


----------



## reillyroofing

I just started blogging, so I'm definitely interested. Is somebody from TX?

www.reillyroofing.com​


----------



## hanerykroze

You can check this.
/http://aocenvironmental.com/our-blog/


----------



## reillyroofing

Hanerykroze.

Website looks great, but I checked DA and PA. It's really low.

Do you have any other blogging opportunity?

www.reillyroofing.com


----------



## Simplebutwell

I wouldn't be concerned so much about PA/DA as I would about trust flow and topical trust flow.

Attached is the PA/DA of one of my sites....looks awesome right? I manipulated those metrics with SPAM links. Does it rank? Absolutely but you definitely wouldn't want that thing linking to your site. The point is that everything can be manipulated.

This brings me to my initial point when I started buying up local domains for the purpose of linking. None of those sites are strong by any means, but why would they be? You aren't going to have a local garden supply store with an absolute powerhouse of a website, that in itself would be unnatural. But what they do have are those local type links from businesses, newspaper articles etc that give local trust which is what you need to rank for local terms.

Now, with that being said, guest blogging can be done with the idea that the site COULD become strong at some point in the future. When you guest blog (using the metrics of PA/DA since you referred to them) you would be starting with a PA of 0 anyway since the page would be brand new. Just something to think about.


----------



## sellin

I am surprised not many are taking this offer in this forum.

Guest posting with a contextual link for a trusted site is way better. It's natural too.

Everyone should be jumping on this.

Why are you guys guest posting amongst yourself? Unless you specialize in commercial and try to post on some other blog that specialized in residential, or similar (sub-niches). 

Try talking to other tradesman in your area. Being local is another great advantage. 

Being in Texas and writing for a roofer in NJ is just OK, but it would better if you are a carpenter in NJ and writing for a roofer in NJ.


----------



## sammismith

*Guest Post Opportunties*

Hi,

I have a how to painting site and am doing roofing on the side, I would also be interested in guest posting and or exchanging links with anyone else that would like to. Feel free to message me 



Sam Smith
So Much to Spray


----------



## Mattj

Anybody that is interested just send me a PM.

Even if you don't have a blog section on your website, I'll set everything up for you for free.

Niche relevant links are powerful, we can even do a cross promotion on the Social profiles to provide social signals for the website

Facebook


----------



## choicesolutions

Interested! 

Send me a PM

Vince
http://choiceroofs.com/


----------



## visitorstoleads

Not sure if it's been mentioned but one more great way to find opportunities is to go to Google and search for "keyword blog write for us". And example would be "roofing blog write for us". You could do a ton of variations of that. "roofer blog guest blogger" etc.


----------



## Fred steam ice dam

I have a website I can post your blog post on it's a roofing website in Connecticut


----------



## Fred steam ice dam

I'm interested


----------



## Zandarkoad

Hey, I was banned for a few weeks for posting a link about this topic. So I guess PM me if you are interested about posting on our blog, and I'll share it with you.

We are looking for roofers to guest post on our blog, and we are also interested in guest posting on other roofing sites. I could share lots of other great strategies but I'm afraid this message might be deleted to, so I'd rather not put in the effort.

Best of luck everyone!


----------



## ericainsworth

*How Often Do You Update Your Blog?*

How often do you update your blog? I have heard that it is a best practice to update your blog with a new post at least once a month. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Zandarkoad

Yes, I'd say that is the bare minimum if you hope to get repeat visitors. I think people expect at least that much from an "active" blog. But you can put together 3-5 posts all at once, then schedule them to be published at a given date.

We update our blog whenever we want, because we're doing it more for the content creation & raking than for the return readership. But we do send out our email blast every other week letting people know about our most recent post(s).


----------



## ericainsworth

*I will guest blog for anyone here*

I will provide a guest blog content for anyone that is a member of this form. I will do this for free.

Here are some topics that I can write about.

1. How to Collect Roof Repair Estimates
2. Here are some roofing tips to remember
3. Guide to Shingling a roof
4. Your Roof repair guide
5. How to find a leak in a roof
6. Roofing costs
7. Discovering Roof Replacement Costs
8. DIY Roof Repair
9. Why Roof replacement cost are so diverse
10. Roofers - You Get What You Pay For
11. Roofing Materials Overview
12. Roofing Maintenance Tips
13. 6 warning signs that cannot be ignored
14. Understanding your roofing estimate.
I have researched these topics and they will increase local search traffic to your site and Google loves fresh content.

The only thing that I ask, is that I am allowed to link back to my blog (roofermarketingguide.com) This site will never compete with you in your market. I can only do about 2 guest post a week because that is all my schedule will allow.

Also, if you want to get a powerful back link to your website and want to feature an article on some of my websites that have high DA, you are more than welcome to. Just contact me.


----------



## [email protected]

ericainsworth said:


> How often do you update your blog? I have heard that it is a best practice to update your blog with a new post at least once a month. What are your thoughts?


I write 1 per month. I have 10 ready and will do 15 more. In the near future I would like to post 2 per month. I am interested in guest post from other people.


----------



## Silb

Best of luck to you!


----------



## bdcroof

Hey guys, is anyone here still interested in exchanging blog posts? 

This is our website https://bdcroof.com/​


----------



## VISExterior

I am a roofing contractor in Illinois, let me know if you are interested in guest blogging. I write articles about relevant topics as well. My page: http://www.visexterior.com


----------



## bdcroof

Hey, I will private message you.


----------



## bjwright11

*Interested as well*

We try to blog once or twice a month for our website, http://www.ferrisroofing.com. We're in Texas. I've found it helpful and it can bring in some long-tail keyword traffic.

If anyone has an interest in guest blogging for us, shoot me a PM. We can provide some quality content in return for your website if you'd like us to do the same. :thumbup: :thumbup:

Here is our Ferris Roofing blog if you want to take a look.


----------



## AlexB

Hello Gents,

I know a lot of you are looking for a way to expand your company's brand with guest blogging.

I can offer you a fantastic guest posting opportunity on www.150Points.com. There is absolutely no catch, I can publish your quality guest post in the homeowner advice section here www.150points.com/advice/

You will note that most of the articles we publish are long form and offer real value to homeowners. All of our articles are minimum 1000 words. Other than that our publishing requirements are very simple:

*Roofing Article Requirements:*

1) The article is easy to read, offers real value and requires minimum editing 
2) The article is unique and has not been published anywhere else

If we like your article and end-up publishing it on our blog, we will be able to include your bio with a dofollow link.

How to submit your article? Simple, pm me three topics for a quality blog post you would like to contribute. We can go from there.


----------

